# Favorite Cover Songs?



## Giraffes (Nov 25, 2010)

Simple enough; post some of your favorite covers! Professional or YouTube made. :D

"I Want You" - The Tallest Man on Earth (orig. Bob Dylan)
"Hurt" - Johnny Cash (orig. Nine Inch Nails)
"Wouldn't It Be Nice" - She & Him (orig. Beach Boys)
"Common People" - William Shatner (orig. Pulp)
"Hallelujah" - Jeff Buckley (orig. Leonard Cohen)
"Simple Twist of Fate" - Jeff Tweedy (orig. Bob Dylan) They took down the vid for this one. D:
"Crazy" - Ray LaMontange (orig. Gnarls Barkley)

I'll post some more later if the thread picks up. :D


----------



## Aisling (Nov 25, 2010)

Does this count?


----------



## spaekle (Nov 25, 2010)

Dress up like a million dollar trouper ~~~


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Nov 25, 2010)

Fall Out Boy's cover of Beat It.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Nov 25, 2010)

I've been listening to this for the past few days. imo it's much better than the original.


----------



## Aisling (Nov 25, 2010)

blazheirio889 said:


> I've been listening to this for the past few days. imo it's much better than the original.


The omission of the word "shawty" instantly makes this song able to be taken seriously.


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 25, 2010)

NIN original of Hurt is better. I'm probably the only one to think that.

Blackfield's cover of "Thank U" by Alanis Morrissette.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Nov 25, 2010)

Don't Stop the Music By Jamie Cullum- Original by Rhianna


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 25, 2010)

Sympathy for the Devil - Laibach (pretty much all of Laibach's covers, really)
White Rabbit - Patti Smith (and the rest of Twelve)

Both better than the originals (Rolling Stones and Jefferson Airplane, in case your knowledge of classic rock is abysmal).

I've been listening to Silence's version of The Hall of Mirrors (Kraftwerk) on repeat for a while, so that too.


----------



## MentheLapin (Nov 25, 2010)

This oh god this. I can't work out if it's so right or so wrong. Ohwell, it doesn't matter, you probably haven't heard the original.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 25, 2010)

I really like The Vitamin String Quartet's covers of everything, ever. Not to say they're better, but you haven't heard Bon Jovi/Lady Gaga/U2/Pink Floyd/R.E.M./Muse/Queen/I could go on until you've heard them on string.


----------



## nastypass (Nov 25, 2010)

This is the song that introduced me to Franz Ferdinand.  It did a fairly good job, methinks.


----------



## Adriane (Nov 26, 2010)

Apocalyptica/Rammstein's "Helden", cover of David Bowie's "Heroes". (It's in German, obviously.)

Also Charice/Lea Michele's (the Glee cover) Telephone (Lady Gaga)! I might actually prefer it over the original.
Schue and Dr Horrible did a great job with Aerosmith's Dream On, too :>


----------



## shy ♡ (Nov 26, 2010)

Vixie ♥;450424 said:
			
		

> Also Charice/Lea Michele's (the Glee cover) Telephone (Lady Gaga)! I might actually prefer it over the original.
> Schue and Dr Horrible did a great job with Aerosmith's Dream On, too :>


I actually really don't like those covers. :[

Okay, Glee covers first. Toxic, 4 Minutes, It's My Life / Confessions, Pt. II, Stop! In the Name of Love/Free Your Mind, and I Want To Hold Your Hand are probably my favourites just in terms of quality covers. It's really hard to pick because there are so many - I have over 100 Glee songs heh - but most of them aren't really what I'd consider covers, just different people singing the same song. Very few changes. I love most of their mashups, though. Especially the ones I mentioned. :D

Right. Non-Glee covers. Scissor Sisters do a pretty epic Comfortably Numb cover. Verry different. Mika has an awesome cover of Poker Face. I also love Boyce Avenue's covers of Disturbia and 4 Minutes. Anddd last one, Philos has an awesome cover of Defying Gravity.


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 26, 2010)

> Scissor Sisters do a pretty epic Comfortably Numb cover.


I think a part of me just died.


----------



## MentheLapin (Nov 26, 2010)

opaltiger said:


> I think a part of me just died.


NO. The Scissor Sisters' version of Comfortably Numb is quite amazing.

I don't know if this has been posted, but it's slightly amazing too.


----------



## Megidramon (Nov 26, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rx6w3j7cWa0
This.


----------



## shy ♡ (Nov 27, 2010)

opaltiger said:


> I think a part of me just died.


You either love it or you hate it. :D


----------



## Rai-CH (Nov 28, 2010)

Dannichu said:


> I really like The Vitamin String Quartet's covers of everything, ever. Not to say they're better, but you haven't heard Bon Jovi/Lady Gaga/U2/Pink Floyd/R.E.M./Muse/Queen/I could go on until you've heard them on string.


This oh god this. I especially love VSQ's cover of Welcome to the Black Parade and their Muse covers 

For some reason I like Miser's version of Zombie (originally by the Cranberries) better. Some of the covers from the Pop Goes Punk series are pretty good (I like Mayday Parade's When I Grow Up and Silverstein's Apologize the best) but when the singers start screaming the lyrics it starts to sound horrible :/


----------



## Ether's Bane (Nov 28, 2010)

Suffocated - Orianthi (originally by Sound the Alarm)
Hush - Deep Purple (originally by Joe South)
Rhiannon - Superfly (originally by Fleetwood Mac) (the original's still good, though)
Ghost Riders in the Sky - Children of Bodom (originally by Burl Ives)
Cat Scratch Fever - Pantera (originally by Ted Nugent)


----------



## Fireworks (Nov 28, 2010)

Failure - Enjoy The Silence (Depeche Mode)
Johnny Cash - Hurt (NIN)
Led Zeppelin - When The Levee Breaks (Kansas Joe McCoy)
Guns N' Roses - Sympathy For The Devil (The Rolling Stones)
A Perfect Circle - The Nurse Who Loved Me (Failure)
Blackfield - Thank U (Alanis Morissette)
Ulver - Solitude (Black Sabbath)
Pain - Eleanor Rigby (The Beatles)
Apocalyptica's covers of Metallica songs like Nothing Else Matters
Dream Theater's cover albums of the entire The Number Of The Beast, Master Of Puppets and Dark Side Of The Moon albums (not even going to mention the originals here)

that's all I can think of off the top of my head right now


----------



## Abufi (Nov 28, 2010)

pantera's cover of "planet caravan", originally by black sabbath.  that cover has got to be one of my favorite songs ever.  it's really nice and mellow and i dunno man i just really like everything about it.  sabbath's original is real nice too, but i feel like pantera's cover took a good, albeit maybe a bit of a minimalist base and fixed it up to eleven.

oh yeah, also love megadeth's cover of "i ain't superstitious" (willie dixon) and jeff beck's cover of "jailhouse rock" (elvis presley).


----------



## SonicNintendo (Nov 29, 2010)

Country fan and musician that I am, it's Reba's cover of If I Were A Boy (Orig. by Beyonce) and this.

This too. And this (trust me, Justin Beiber slowed down 800 percent does not make his voice deeper, but the songs are so much better down there.)

There's more where that came from.


----------



## Eifie (Nov 29, 2010)

I love Jeff Buckley's cover of Hallelujah, which was already mentioned.

Also Gary Jules - Mad World.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Dec 2, 2010)

I fucking love Apocalyptica's cover of Edvard Grieg's "Hall of the Mountain King"

Also, I think Green Day's cover of The Who's "A Quick One While He's Away" is a great cover.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Dec 2, 2010)

OMFG this. If anyone has played guitar hero, or likes dragonforce, so much this.

(yes, this thread has introduced me to the epicness of the Vitamin String Quartet. Thank you, whoever posted them.)


----------



## #1 bro (Dec 2, 2010)

In Absentia said:


> NIN original of Hurt is better. I'm probably the only one to think that.


You aren't - the original Hurt is definitely better imho. I think the reason why people (including me) like Johnny Cash's version so much is the fact that he was able to transcend genre, and even cultural lines so effectively. Johnny Cash was a devout Christian who recorded in the country music genre, the stereotypical tame, safe, old white people music genre. Trent Reznor is an atheist who includes atheistic themes in his work, and records dark, possibly disturbing music for a teen subculture often misunderstood by the older generation. 

Despite these vast differences between the two artists, however, Johnny Cash was able to see the inherent beauty in Trent's song. He was able to take a song about a cocaine addiction, something that I would imagine he doesn't have very much experience with, and strip it down to its emotional essence (despair, loss, emptiness) and transform it into a highly effective, highly emotional piece about growing old and dying.

I think it's a beautiful and inspiring story. 

on topic: everything by the Baseballs


----------



## Giraffes (Dec 2, 2010)

You sir, #1 bro, are p. cool dude.

"Such Great Heights" - Iron & Wine 
Originally a song by The Postal Service, but in my honest opinion this is so much better.

"Miracles" - Look at the Fields
Fucking hipsters, how do they work?

"Bohemian Rhapsody" - Jake Shimabukuro
Or anything else by him really. Go check out his stuff.


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 2, 2010)

> He was able to take a song about a cocaine addiction, something that I would imagine he doesn't have very much experience with


Uh, Cash suffered from a serious drug addiction throughout his career.

EDIT:

OH, Jimi Hendrix's All Along the Watchtower. I keep forgetting that's not the original.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 4, 2010)

opaltiger said:


> OH, Jimi Hendrix's All Along the Watchtower. I keep forgetting that's not the original.


That was a cover?

I am disappointed nobody mentioned Nirvana's cover of Lake of Fire. Very disappointed.

Also, that kazoo version of Enter Sandman.


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 4, 2010)

> That was a cover?


... yes. The original is by Bob Dylan.


----------



## shy ♡ (Dec 5, 2010)

Muse's Feeling Good. :D <3 Muse.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 5, 2010)

opaltiger said:


> ... yes. The original is by Bob Dylan.


Oh yeah, it was! Hahaha. I'm way more familiar with the Hendrix version.


----------



## Giraffes (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm not the biggest Muse fan and Nina Simone's version will always be my favorite version, but damn they knocked it out with of the park with their take on it.


----------



## nastypass (Dec 5, 2010)

opaltiger said:


> EDIT:
> 
> OH, Jimi Hendrix's All Along the Watchtower. I keep forgetting that's not the original.


oh god, how could i forget this

why, me, why


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 5, 2010)

Respect The Blade said:


> (yes, this thread has introduced me to the epicness of the Vitamin String Quartet. Thank you, whoever posted them.)


^^ Welcome!
I love playing their tracks as part of a normal playlist when other people are around and having them go "Wait... I know this song...but it sounds so classical! Wait, is this _Blink 182_?"

Being my mother's daughter, I have to profess the endless superiority of Bob Dylan and Leonard Cohen (and David Bowie, if the situation arises), but I _do_ enjoy Jimi Hendrix's All Along the Watchtower and k.d. lang's version of Hallelujah.


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 5, 2010)

> Being my mother's daughter, I have to profess the endless superiority of Bob Dylan and Leonard Cohen (and David Bowie, if the situation arises), but I do enjoy Jimi Hendrix's All Along the Watchtower and k.d. lang's version of Hallelujah.


Bob Dylan prefers Hendrix's version. :P


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 5, 2010)

opaltiger said:


> Bob Dylan prefers Hendrix's version. :P


Marie, on the other hand, does not, and my refusal to agree with this might well result in me being homeless over the Christmas period :p


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 5, 2010)

Dannichu said:


> Marie, on the other hand, does not, and my refusal to agree with this might well result in me being homeless over the Christmas period :p


... forget I said anything.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Dec 6, 2010)

This Nico Nico Chorus of World's End Dancehall.

This Nico Nico Chorus of Two-Faced Lovers.

And rockleetist's English cover of Double Lariat.


----------



## Aisling (Dec 6, 2010)

I take back my previous post, in a ginormous lapse of... ginormous ignorance I had no idea Don't You Evah by Spoon was a cover.


----------



## shy ♡ (Dec 19, 2010)

I have new favourite cover songs that I've been listening to on repeat all week and everyone should hear them because they are just that good. (EVEN YOU, GEW, YES. okay fine you don't have to)

Poker Face, Bad Romance, Halo, Dancing on my Own, Sex on Fire, all acoustic and done by Lucas Silveira of the Cliks, if anyone knows him. He is _awesome_. Okay.


----------



## Thorne (Dec 19, 2010)

Voltaire's take on China Girl, originally by David Bowie (as far as I know) is far better than the original.


----------



## SonicNintendo (Dec 19, 2010)

Doing something for a Media Arts project and stumbled over a cover by Pink of Bohemian Rhapsody.  Only got 30 seconds (It was on iTunes) but it was still really good.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Dec 19, 2010)

It seems I forgot to mention Rin and Len's cover of World's End Dancehall. Other then messing up the くるくるくるくるり by making it くらくらくらくらり somehow, it's better than the original. Of course, you can't hear Len, but you couldn't hear Luka either, so meh.


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jan 1, 2011)

Can't believe I forgot this.  BEST DISTURBIA COVER.  Period.


----------



## IcySapphire (Jan 1, 2011)

If opera Vocaloids Prima and Tonio were real, I would pay good money to hear this.


----------



## nyuu (Jan 5, 2011)

Lotte Kestner's cover of Leif Erikson


----------

